
Show HN: Messengerturn.com, a new support platform for small businesses - mssngrtrn
https://www.messengerturn.com
======
mssngrtrn
Hello HN,

this is the early stage version of a support platform I am building. I would
consider it beta software. It's the common denominator of things I want to see
in a platform thats simple to integrate but has enough features to work with:
help center, chat, shared team inbox, etc. In the future I’m going to add
features in the direction of analytics to let users improve their content
quality, and thus reducing their support load ($). So building stuff is the
easy part (since I’m a SE), but marketing - oh boy have I no idea what I am
doing.

I would love to see you try it out / email is in profile

